# Sprachnachricht wurde hinterlegt.....haha 0190......



## purzelsocke (22 Oktober 2005)

Hallo, ich habe gerade folgende SMS erhalten:

+628161XXXX

EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT.

Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 01908/28955 an und geben folgende Chiffre Nr. 8092466 ein.


Wer will mal probieren?  

Grüsse

Purzelsocke


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2005)

> Wer will mal probieren?



Warum fällt mir da spontan die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg ein?


----------

